# Need you're guys help!



## Guest (May 5, 2014)

How do you delete a post in a thread?﻿ I really don't know and it would be nice if a could get some help


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

You can edit one of your own posts, but I don't think you can delete it.
You could ask the admin to delete it for you, maybe?


----------

